# Digitus DS-30103 meldet sich nicht beim Booten



## Schrotty (20. März 2011)

Habe mir denn Digitus DS-30103 gekauft und ein DVD Laufwerk angeschlossen. Problem ist nun aber das ich nicht Booten kann von dem DVD Laufwerk da es beim Booten nicht aufscheint, bzw der Controller sich nicht Meldet. Auch im Bios des Motherboards gibt es keinen neuen Eintrag vom Controller. Einzig unter Windows merke ich erst das ich überhaubt diese Karte eingebaut habe und ich dann das DVD Laufwerk verwenden kann. Laut Google Suche sollte sich die Karte aber Melden beim Booten nur bei mir eben nicht. Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## OctoCore (22. März 2011)

Über die Meldung kann ich nichts sagen, vielleicht geht das zu schnell? Oder aber es erscheint keine Meldung, weil keine Platte am Controller hängt, das kann auch der Grund sein. Ohne Platte gibt es auch keinen Grund für eine Meldung, weil die ja nur anbietet, z.B. für RAID-Konfiguration eine Taste zu drücken. Meistens irgendwas mit <STRG> bzw <CTRL> + <irgendwas>.

Zum Booten musst du im Bootmenü (falls vorhanden) und im BIOS bei der Startreihenfolge SCSI auswählen, auch wenn es nur eine IDE-Controller ist, wenn du einfach CD-ROM angibst, sucht der Rechner das Laufwerk an seinen internen Ports und dann findet er es logischerweise nicht..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2011)

Muss da ev. ein Jumper gesetzt werden, und was passiert wenn eine Festplatte dran hängt? Ich meinte mal wo was gelesen zu haben das die für opt. Laufwerke nicht gedacht sind


----------



## OctoCore (23. März 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Muss da ev. ein Jumper gesetzt werden, und was passiert wenn eine Festplatte dran hängt? Ich meinte mal wo was gelesen zu haben das die für opt. Laufwerke nicht gedacht sind


 
Nee, es war was im BIOS. Tja, ich hab' Schrotty in einem anderen Forum erwischt. Schande über ihn!


----------

